# ***OFFICIAL*** Dan Hardy vs. Amir Sadollah Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hardy should beat Sadollah pretty soundly.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I love both these guys but im hoping for a Hardy win.


I cant see Amir finishing him, but I could see Hardy finishing Amir.

Great fight either way.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Amir's chance to win would be a sub, imo. That's how he got through TUF wasn't it?

I'm predicting and praying for a UD or T(KO) from Hardy though raise01:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Hardy should take it, I hope he does anyway..


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hardy should win the stand up, he is not as technical as Sadollah, but he applies constant pressure and hits way harder. If sadollah can take Hardy down, he wins, if not Hardy by TKO.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Interesting fight. I'd agree that Amir's key here is a flash submission, but I back Hardy to win by decision or TKO


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Hardy did ok on the ground with GSP, I assume he has got a little better on the ground.( assume). Hardy has it on the feet, should pick him apart. I will be surprised if Amir pulls it off.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Hardy is going to finish Amir by TKO, 

Hardy aint getting beat

Hardy TKO


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm-

I want to pick Hardy, but the guy has an uncanny ability of finding ways to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.

Amir UD via leg-kicks and points.

.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sadollah pressures, but without much power in his hands, I'm hoping for an Amir win though. Ever since TUF7 I loved the dude and he goes to show he's an underdog you just can't take lightly.

Amir vis late Sub.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Good stuff from hardy with a 'Little Outlaw'


----------



## MMA Crazy TV (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hardy should crush him he is 10 times the athlete.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Dan Hardy wins easy. :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just feel Hardy wins. He still most likely doesn't have a good ground game. But he seems to work hard, it has to be better than it was. Amir is tough to finish but I think Hardy is hungry to get back to respectable. Plus this is in his backyard, so he will be as ready as possible. 

Hardy 2nd round TKO.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Hardy is clearly still overrated, Amir all day.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Sadollah's muay thai is decent, but he has no power and he ain't gonna finish Hardy on the feet. I can see Hardy KO'ing Sadollah.

However if Sadollah takes it take the ground, Hardy is in big trouble. Lets see how Hardy's TDD holds up. 

I hope Hardy wins.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

damn, it's so harsh watching a favourite fighter...

Heart's a pumpin', come on Hardy!


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Updates appreciated, just realized where I'm at doesn't get Fuel TV.... /sigh.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Come on Dan.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Amir performs much better than he should imo. He's a very likeable guy but his athleticism is terrible. He doesn't have much ability but makes the most of it. Hardy should dominate but I wouldn't be shocked if Amir wins. Wouldn't be the first time he won a fight that he shouldn't.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

UK fans are badass.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Hardy looks good!  
Awesome crowd, awesome fight! Beer me!


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Pretty damn even 1st.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

10-9 Hardy... Close Round


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Solid round.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Amir's footwork actually looks better than usual but I don't think it will be enough.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm surprised AMir didn't want to stay in the guard. He has a pretty good armbar if I remember right.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hardy making Amir look good somehow. Amir 10-9 first imo.

Edit:British strikers going for the td when they can't have their way on the feet lol.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Edit:


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Hardy making Amir look good somehow. Amir 10-9 first imo.
> 
> Edit:British strikers going for the td when they can't have their way on the feet lol.


lol you serious!? Open your eyes


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Hardy making Amir look good somehow. Amir 10-9 first imo.
> 
> Edit:British strikers going for the td when they can't have their way on the feet lol.


Hardy won on the feet in the first. Amir was getting blocked or avoided most of the time and only got a few grazes while getting hit with solid clean punches.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ah good old rusty and his irrational hatred of every british fighter! 20-18 Hardy imo


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

nasty short elbows!


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

i believe thats a 30 27 or 26 for hardy .... destroyed amir ha


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Dan Hardy. Mixed martial artist :thumb02: Awesome


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sadollah went all the way there to fight like that and get owned I guess, didn't know that was coming.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Smart performance by Hardy. Great win.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn Amir had a lot of cuts! 

Congrats to Hardy as well


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Most well rounded I've ever seen Dan. Should be a clean sweep UD.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> 10-9 Hardy... Close Round


I thought Amir won the first...so what?

Doesn't change the face that Hardy went from fighting GSP to fighting a fringe top 30 fighter and having to resort to td's to win the fight. 

You Englishman can suck my balls:thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Good win for Hardy, but I doubt he's ever relevant to the division again.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Ah good old rusty and his irrational hatred of every british fighter! 20-18 Hardy imo


Again I thought Amir won the first. My balls, you can suck them:thumb02:


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Doesn't change the face that Hardy went from fighting GSP to fighting a fringe top 30 fighter and having to resort to td's to win the fight.


lol, you came out with some funny stuff the last UFC event too :hug:

Enjoy your beer


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

AJClark said:


> lol, you came out with some funny stuff the last UFC event too :hug:
> 
> Enjoy your beer


I didn't resort to neg repping like some did though

I don't drink beer either. Yukon Jack ftw!









I never said Amir won the fight either ya ******* wankers. I said he won the first rd imo


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Good W for Dan.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I didn't resort to neg repping like some did though
> 
> I don't drink beer either. Yukon Jack ftw!
> 
> ...


That was before I came to my senses, I apologised for it lol. (btw the only neg rep I've ever had to date was from you. Call it subconscious retaliation )


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

AJClark said:


> That was before I came to my senses, I apologised for it lol. (btw the only neg rep I've ever had to date was from you. Call it subconscious retaliation )


I've only negged you once? I thought I'd got everybody at least a couple times

Edit: That beer looks dark and gross btw:thumbsdown:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Good win for Hardy, but I doubt he's ever relevant to the division again.


Was he ever really relevant?

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I've only negged you once? I thought I'd got everybody at least a couple times
> 
> Edit: That beer looks dark and gross btw:thumbsdown:


Tuborg is Danish and it's a pilsner, so it's a light, tasty beer  Better recognize


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I've only negged you once? I thought I'd got everybody at least a couple times
> 
> Edit: That beer looks dark and gross btw:thumbsdown:


You've never negged me! :hug:










Ftw


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Was he ever really relevant?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


He fought for the belt, so yeah, I'd say he was relevant at some point!

Awesome win, so happy for Dan. Best he's looked in the Octagon. War The Outlaw!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Clearly the choice of a champion...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Tuborg is Danish and it's a pilsner, so it's a light, tasty beer  Better recognize


Pabst Blue Ribbon, Molson, Red Stripe, and Schlitz are Pilsner beers and they all taste like a trannies armpit. I understand you foreigners don't have clean drinking water but that doesn't mean you should suffer crappy beers

Edit:You English are posting some seriously nasty looking beers. They look more like ditch liquors or toilet wines:thumbsdown:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> You've never negged me! :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Pabst Blue Ribbon, Molson, Red Stripe, and Schlitz are Pilsner beers and they all taste like a trannies armpit. I understand you foreigners don't have clean drinking water but that doesn't mean you should suffer crappy beers


Haha, your lack of knowledge/level of sarcasm is disturbing 

We know America is great, but how that translates into a need to put every other place on planet earth down I will never know. You should try going somewhere else, you might like it


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Tuborg is Danish and it's a pilsner, so it's a light, tasty beer  Better recognize


There are a lot of good Danish beers. Tuborg isn't one of them.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yessir!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

luckbox said:


> There are a lot of good Danish beers. Tuborg isn't one of them.


While I tend to agree with you, I had to defend it out of national pride you know? 

I myself would never buy Tuborg out of principle, if I have to go with a mainstream Danish beer it'd be a Carlsberg anyways. Still, neither company's pilsners are that interesting. Carl's Special though, favorite beer ATM


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Haha, your lack of knowledge/level of sarcasm is disturbing
> 
> We know America is great, but how that translates into a need to put every other place on planet earth down I will never know. You should try going somewhere else, you might like it





luckbox said:


> There are a lot of good Danish beers. Tuborg isn't one of them.


At least I have a supporter in my defense

I meant no offense by the drinking water comment. I only assumed that must be the problem with you enjoying beer that tastes like feet


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> At least I have a supporter in my defense


As I told luckbox - I'll give you that, Tuborg is not a very good beer but I have to defend everything Danish by principle, you should understand that 

But you cannot deny the fact that some of the best beers in the world are European


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


>


What lol Yuengling is awesome!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Are we really getting North Americans telling us Europeans about good beer?! Jesus maybe i should go to the Southern states and start telling them how to make a good Bourbon!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Hardy's best round was clearly the 2nd. Dan mixed it up very well throughout the fight especially with his takedowns & ground n' pound. Dan's still evolving. Looked pretty good. Amir is no walk-through.
...Gotta talk about Pickett's freakish uppercut. Nice wind-up, turning his hips into it. Nassssssty! Beautiful uppercut by Brad.
...Struve & Miocic put on a show. Rock em' sock em'. Miocic landed some nice body punches. Steph's straight right and those finishing uppercuts were sick. Nice W for Struve. Great event....


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Are we really getting North Americans telling us Europeans about good beer?! Jesus maybe i should go to the Southern states and start telling them how to make a good Bourbon!


Alright you bastards...I don't drink beer and when I do it's some of the cheapest shit we sell. Natural Light, sorta like Bud Light but watered down and sold at 13 bucks a case. I'm not a beer snob!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> Are we really getting North Americans telling us Europeans about good beer?! Jesus maybe i should go to the Southern states and start telling them how to make a good Bourbon!


Easy now. They might be accustomed to drinking warm urine in the US, but Canada is known for producing some quality beers/ales. You watch your step


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> I'm not a beer snob!


When I drink I only get the more quality beer and have had a lot of various european drinks.

It depends on what you like but they haven't exactly cornered the market on great beer especially the mainland and northern countries. The best is almost exclusively from the uk and the usa if you like the amber/red/brown ales, stouts, and lagers.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad to se Hardy get another 'W' and look very well rounded in doing so. You could tell that Hardy was uncomfortable trying to clinch with Ludwig last time out, this time he looked comfortable in all aspects of the game.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Create a drinking/beer thread if you want guys, but stay on topic here please. (Heineken + Grolsch = Holland win the beer war  )


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Are we really getting North Americans telling us Europeans about good beer?! Jesus maybe i should go to the Southern states and start telling them how to make a good Bourbon!


Please? I'm tired of that sweet stuff we make in Tennessee. I think the best liquids in the world are made in the British Isles. Miss them...

I'm a big Hardy fan, but your beer and Whisky be truly top notch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Last time I underestimate Hardy this way. Rock-solid performance.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

All alcohol is total fermented piss.

Apart from a small sweet sherry after each and every Dan Hardy win.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Glothin said:


> Please? I'm tired of that sweet stuff we make in Tennessee. I think the best liquids in the world are made in the British Isles. Miss them...
> 
> I'm a big Hardy fan, but your beer and Whisky be truly top notch. :thumbsup:


I dunno i like scotch now and again but i could drink this stuff everyday of my life and not get bored!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I love alcohol and hate Scotch. Vodka is where it's at.


----------

